# anti-virus interrupting big downlads



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

not sure if this the right Forum but here we go

i recently found out that my anti-virus gives me troble everytime i tryo to download somthing

everytime i try to download somthing big (around 400 Mb and bigger)

at some point the download fails and browser give ms an eror about "uknown network eror" 

any idears what do i do with it? 

my anti-virus its avast


my browser is Chrome

and im using WINDOWS 7 home premium 

64 Bit

thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you disable the antivirus and begin to download your file, does the same issue arise?


----------



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nop. this is pretty much how i realise that was it

i disabled the anti-virus

made to diffrent downloads to test it and its worked like a Charm :flowers:

but i really dont like disabeling it everytime i need to download something.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As a test, remove Avast and try Security Essentials. See if it blocks the downloads:

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


----------



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> As a test, remove Avast and try Security Essentials. See if it blocks the downloads:
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


what for?

i alredy know its the problem the moment i disabled the anti-virus

the downloaed works

perfctly-plus few days i used comodo internet secuirty. instead of avast

the downloads at that have worked great too.

so i alredy know its avast


----------



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> As a test, remove Avast and try Security Essentials. See if it blocks the downloads:
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


what for?

i alredy know its the problem the moment i disabled the anti-virus

the downloaed works

perfctly-plus few days i used comodo internet secuirty. instead of avast

the downloads at that have worked great too.

so i alredy know its avast


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There might be a setting in Avast that is blocking downloads. Completely uninstall it and reset its settings using this:

https://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility

Then redownload it to use stock settings.


----------



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

if by resseting its setting you mean. to try install with the uninstall utility

and then install again. well i just tried and it didnt work


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check under the Web Shield settings to see if it will block downloads with poor reputation.


----------

